# Newbie! Introduction and of course, questions ;)



## JuanPa (Jun 9, 2010)

How are you guys, my name is Juan Pablo and I currently live in Melbourne - Australia with my Thai wife.

We met here in Melbourne whilst Um (my wife) was undertaking some postgraduate Law studies a couple of years ago. We got married last year on 09/09/09!

We are now moving to Bangkok, we will be living in Bang Na so it will be a big change for me. Although not something completely unknown to me.

As you can tell by my name, I am not really Australian by birth, hahaha. I was born in Colombia and migrated here at the tender age of 15....after living here for another 15 years I am relocating to Bangkok (who knows, 15 years later I might move somewhere else, just to keep the trend going, lol)

I have been reading a bit in the forum and the difficulty in finding work in Thailand and wanted to ask for advise.

My wife will be looking for work in her field as a Lawyer, but I am a Chartered Accountant. I have nine years experience working as an Auditor for an accounting firm here in Melbourne. I am currently (well, at least up until last week when I finished work) an Audit Manager and will be interested in work as an Accountant in a company. What are my chances of finding work in my profession in Bangkok? Where should I look?

I have already put my name down with Robert Walters Recruitment, but they do not seem to have much available.

Thank you guys. Looking forward to being a long standing member of the forum, and hopefully meeting some of you personally in Thailand. By the way, I will be there from the 20th of June onwards.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Juan, sorry for the slow response.

Well as we all know it's not easy for farangs to find work, especially in fields where there are Thais qualified to do the same thing. Accountancy? Well at least you're in Bangkok, where most of the jobs are. Your best bet is going to be with the multinationals - do you speak Thai? Obviously you speak fluent Spanish and English, so if you have some Thai as well that would be a major advantage.

Best of luck!


----------



## JuanPa (Jun 9, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Hi Juan, sorry for the slow response.
> 
> Well as we all know it's not easy for farangs to find work, especially in fields where there are Thais qualified to do the same thing. Accountancy? Well at least you're in Bangkok, where most of the jobs are. Your best bet is going to be with the multinationals - do you speak Thai? Obviously you speak fluent Spanish and English, so if you have some Thai as well that would be a major advantage.
> 
> Best of luck!


How are you mate?

Thank you for your response. Yes, I thought my best bet would be to contact the multinationals, I will be doing that once there.

Unfortunately I don't speak Thai as yet, will be learning when I get there also. And yes, I am fluent in both Spanish and English, so hopefully I can use that as an advantage.

Thank you once again.

Cheers,

Juan Pablo


----------

